# Threading stabilized wood



## soligen (Apr 10, 2011)

I know putting cap threrads on wood is not goinf to work out, and I think the answer for stabilized wood is "no" as well, but as I have not used stabilized wood, I'm throwing the question out here anyway.

Does stabilisation strengthen wood enough that it could be threaded for a cap similar to kitless plastic pens?

The Mesquiteman Cactus Juice thread had me thinking abut this.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 10, 2011)

I've seen some with very coarse threads, but I think the best option is to just use an insert made from a more easily threaded material.  I've done it many times with ebonite and PR.  Doesn't detract at all from the look and still leaves the kitless wood option viable.


----------



## pensbydesign (Apr 10, 2011)

i would be concerned  if the stabilized wood did thread how long would it hold up


----------



## greggas (Apr 10, 2011)

The only wood I ever got it to work on was Briar burl that I stabilized with CA.  I have found it much easier to use an alternative material for the threads...much less stressful


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 10, 2011)

There are many items that do have wood threads, jars, boxes, needle boxes, etc.
Threads can be chased in wood.
It just takes some practice to learn to do it.

And yes, needle boxes with wood threads are about the same diameter as many of our pens.


----------



## studioso (Apr 11, 2011)

By broom stick is threaded!


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't speak for home made stabilized blanks and solutions, but the ones done professionally I think I'd be pretty confident in using. Those guys have the equipment to get plastic into every pour of the wood to the point where you can turn the blank and wet polish it with not even using a finish on top if you want, so I would say that the wood is then virtually plastic and should hold fine threads without many issues. The type of wood will still make a difference.  A buckeye burl is going to absorb and become far more plastic than a wood like pink ivory.  Obviously as already stated, you can thread wood, but I know you mean fine threads, not monster threads, and I think with professionally stabilized woods, you probably can do it and it will likely last.


----------



## rherrell (Apr 12, 2011)

It's not IDEAL but you can apply CA before you thread, do your threading, apply more CA, then chase threads with tap or die. I've done it but like I said, it's not IDEAL.


----------

